# Moon and Midnight's Diary



## swatid99 (Apr 15, 2012)

Hello everybody, I am a new betta mommy and loving it. I wanted a pet but couldn't get a dog or cat due to the fact my parents and I are allergic to them. I think fish are beautiful and felt that I could take care of a fish than bigger pet. 

So i went to my local petsmart and saw all the beautiful bettas. I looked around, checked each fish out individually in their little cup, and Moon ( he's orange), looked at me and started swimming in circles. He's beautiful and I had to have him. He looked healthy and active. He came home with me and I put him in his new tank which I got ( 1 gallon, tank which was a betta kit), and he loved it. He was curious for a while, swam around looking around, but had a big apetitie. I then moved him into his new 2.5 gallon tank where he has loads of room to swim around and exercise. He is 1 month old today and doing great. I think he grew a bit since I got him. 

One month after getting moon, i wanted another fishy. I think it's because I was confident with my care taking skills with Moon so I went back to petsmart and got me a new fish and named him 'Midnight' because of his dark blue color. I got him because when I first saw him he looked lonely and not too active. I didn't want to get a sick fish, but I felt perhaps he was depressed and in a new home he'd get better with some TLC. He's beautiful and an amazing fish. He was very curious when he came to his new home and tank and took him a while to get adjusted. He would just sit in one place and swim up for air and food. 

Moon meets Midnight. I put them face to face in their own individual tanks. It's amazing how two fish have their own personalities. When Moon saw Midnight he immediately started flaring at the new fish. He went into attack mode and it was funny to see the new fish look at him and just swim away. Midnight didn't even flare, act up or anything, just swam away and didn't want drama.. My first fish has his crazy days and only gives me attention when I come to feed him. When he got moved to a bigger tank he was the king. He didn't care for anyone and if I stuck my finger into his tank to say hi and play he'd run away.. Moon the new fish lets me pet him and play with him. He's very carefree, sweet, attentive and laid back. I might get one more but not right away. I am still new at taking care of betta's. It becomes kind of an addiction especially when you see those poor fish at the pet stores, you wish you could give them all a home. I'll post some pics up of them soon and try to keep this diary updated.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Betta are very addicting, even more so when you realize they are all different personality wise!
Looking forward to some pics  I love orange betta!


----------



## swatid99 (Apr 15, 2012)

*Update 1*

So .. I cleaned out my new fishy's tank and he looks much better. I'm trying to still figure out if the small white spots on the top of his head is a bad sign or its just part of his natural color. He's doing great now. It's day 3 of him being brought home from the pet store. Day one he was pretty scared, curious and surprised with the ample swimming space he has. Today he was flipping around, swimming all over the place, eating well and very active. I love how he comes to me and observes me. He is very very observant.. Looks at me when I'm sleeping from his little favorite corner, then he swims to the front of the tank and just watches everything I do . It's super cute.. On the other hand my first fish Moon, is totally ignoring me after he was upgraded to a bigger tank. Swims around at the bank of the tank and then just gives me a bit of attention when he's hungry, or bored. That's fine.. He acts like he doesn't know me and he's king now.. Cute.. He's my little aggressive one..


----------



## swatid99 (Apr 15, 2012)

*Pics of Moon and Midnight*

Here are some pics of my 1 month old Orange Betta Moon and my Blue Betta Midnight...


----------



## angus (Apr 13, 2012)

They're beautiful fish!


----------



## swatid99 (Apr 15, 2012)

Angus.. my blue one is small as yours as well.. They look tiny and mine doesn't flare at all.. He's soo calm and cool and observant


----------



## angus (Apr 13, 2012)

Angus doesn't flare much. He explores a lot.


----------

